# Help identify this fly



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I was given 2 of these and do not know the brand. They worked exceptionally good for me this weekend and I would like to get some more


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry pics didn't upload


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

ghost fly?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go brother!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Much obliged there buddy


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Ha! That is a type of BoogleBug!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Look here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301528602127?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The reason the name is marked through with a Sharpie, is that those are factory seconds. The ones you buy at the above link will come the same way. 

The one you have there is the BoogleBullet. I like the BooglePopper in a sz6 or 8 the best.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I appreciate the help! I will have to look on there and see if I can find the boogle bullet for that price. im not completely sure what size mine were. What colors do you like??


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> I appreciate the help! I will have to look on there and see if I can find the boogle bullet for that price. im not completely sure what size mine were. What colors do you like??


Remember, I said any color as long as it's chartreuse or yellow!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

You can get them @ breambugs.com


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

mrl0004 said:


> Remember, I said any color as long as it's chartreuse or yellow!


That's right! I'm a believer in yellow. Bream bugs.com wants $5 a piece for them!!!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> That's right! I'm a believer in yellow. Bream bugs.com wants $5 a piece for them!!!


Yea, the ebay link I posted is the only place I know of (other than a store around Gadsden, AL) that sells the factory seconds at that price. Otheriwse, you'll pay $5 or more everywhere else!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

What is the name of the place in Gadsden???


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> What is the name of the place in Gadsden???


Rainbow City Auction and Fly Shop. Ask for BoogleBug Factory Seconds. They have little tackle boxes full of every size, model, and color. Or at least they did the last time I was in there. 


http://www.rainbowcityauction.com/


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

Frank Roden owns the Rainbow City Auction & Fly shop. He is very knowledgeable and one of the nicest guys you will ever meet. He keeps every color of Boogle Bug and has a huge variety and selection of other flys.


----------

